

What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - jyothi
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered/

======
jyothi
Some of my favourites:

    
    
        // somedev1 -  6/7/02 Adding temporary tracking of Login screen
        // somedev2 -  5/22/07 Temporary my ass
    
    
        //When I wrote this, only God and I understood what I was doing
        //Now, God only knows
    
    
        Exception up = new Exception("Something is really wrong.");
        throw up;  //ha ha

------
tzs
From Unix, Sixth Edition:

    
    
        /*
         * If the new process paused because it was
         * swapped out, set the stack level to the last call
         * to savu(u_ssav).  This means that the return
         * actually returns from the last routine which did
         * the savu.
         *
         * You are not expected to understand this.
         */

------
shelfu
My favorite would be a comment in some generated html (no other comments
around it

<!-- this are some comments -->

Later it was "fixed"

<!-- these are some comments -->

